# 158 Rescued Ratties Now Looking For Forever Homes



## Starshine

Star's Rat Rescue recently did a very large scale rescue with the help of CCRR! You can see the full story and what we need as far as help here http://www.ratchatter.com/forum/index.php?topic=5023.15

We took in a total of 143 rats and 5 who i believe to be pregnant. There are many colors and ages but here are a few pictures below! We are located in Winner, SD but we have started a Rattie Train to MANY other areas. http://www.ratchatter.com/forum/index.php?topic=5140.0

If you are interested in adopting you can go to www.starsratrescue.com


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## underwhere759

Me too!!!


----------



## Capistrono

I live in Ohio, which is probably too far...wish I could help out and good luck finding homes for all of those guys!


----------



## Starshine

Thank you all very much! Also we are setting up a very large rattie train for many adopters so you never know where we might be next! 

We have created a map of adopters for everyone to
see. If you would like to adopt or help with transportation, please
email [email protected] Thank you.

http://maps.google.ca/maps/ms?ie=UT...4476674024932160505.000488361b794bef36e1a&z=5


----------



## ema-leigh

As soon as you cross the border into Canada... let me know 

And WOW what a rescue effort!


----------



## MegThomp

I'm in Wichita, KS. I sent a message on the website, but I'll say on here as a sort of back up that I'd love to adopt a female rat of just about any age if there's any way of her being transported all the way down here. c:


----------



## oscar betta

Wow great rescue! Hopefully you can find homes for all those rats!


----------



## hshelton

If you guys could get to Virginia I would love to take one if I can.


----------



## Starshine

Hi Meg, we have had many adopters from KS so im sure we can work out transport to your area no problem! Also have sent you an email! 

Thank you very much Oscar! 

hshelton, We pretty much have transportation to Virginia. If you have not done so already please send an email to [email protected] and let us know how many you are interested in adopting and also if you are able to help meet someone on the rattie transport. Then we will get back to you asap with more info on a date and time etc.


----------



## AMJ087

I live in central WI, I have been considering another female if i find one I fall in love with. Do you have pictures anywhere by chance?


----------



## Starshine

Hi AMJ087, here are all the pictures of the ratties.

All females who are available for adoption! 
http://www.starsratrescue.com/srrfemales.html

Here are the pictures of all the males currently available for adoption!
http://www.starsratrescue.com/srrmales.html


----------



## halfmoon

Will you be coming through PA at all? I have room for one more boy in my cage. The two hairless are ADORABLE.


----------



## Arcane

Will you be in the Kentucky (KY) area at all? 

I'm searching hard for a pair of boys, and I'm having a struggle finding some that will actually work out! From what I can find, there aren't many breeders or anything here, and you have some gorgeous males.

(I totally registered after lurking on this forum for a while just to post here. XD)


----------



## VictorianVanity

I shouldn't be looking at this, since I've got a bad fever for more rats lately. I wish I could take them all home. <3


----------



## hansloas

Arcane said:


> Will you be in the Kentucky (KY) area at all?
> 
> I'm searching hard for a pair of boys, and I'm having a struggle finding some that will actually work out! From what I can find, there aren't many breeders or anything here, and you have some gorgeous males.
> 
> (I totally registered after lurking on this forum for a while just to post here. XD)


There is a breeder in KY who has to shut down due to family emergency stuff.
She has A LOT of stuff to sell. She is adopting out rats for $5.
She is in Ashland, KY, which is in the Ohio, West Virginia, and Kentucky tri-state.
message me for info on them, if you want...


----------



## lml8787

If the train will be coming thru the Charlotte, NC or Columbia, SC areas, I would be interested in adopting any hairless or himi males that are still available.


----------



## Starshine

We still need lots of adopters so even if you think you are to far away still send us an email as we are starting to get transportation to many states! 


Please send an email to [email protected] and let us know how many you are interested in adopting and also if you are able to help meet someone on the rattie transport. Then we will get back to you asap with more info on a date and time etc.


----------



## lml8787

Starshine said:


> We still need lots of adopters so even if you think you are to far away still send us an email as we are starting to get transportation to many states!
> 
> 
> Please send an email to [email protected] and let us know how many you are interested in adopting and also if you are able to help meet someone on the rattie transport. Then we will get back to you asap with more info on a date and time etc.



I just sent an email!


----------



## quaintuncanny1

halfmoon said:


> Will you be coming through PA at all? I have room for one more boy in my cage. The two hairless are ADORABLE.


 IM close to pa in ny!


----------



## Twila

I can take as many as you need me to, if there is a way to get them to me in Manitoba, Canada (or near to me, I am willing to drive). My friend and I work together at rescuing rats in need and both of us have a pretty good set-up.


----------



## eddricksmommy101

Brittany.

If theres another train coming to MN.

You might be able to talk my mom into one more *after the boys are better*




We love them SO MUCH


----------



## Starshine

Wonderful, if you can help please email [email protected] and let us know rather its adopting or helping with transportation! Thank You!  Still lots of cuties in need of loving forever homes!


----------



## Elizabelle

Just sent you an email AND filled out the form on your website! Bases are officially covered


----------



## leesha

Too bad you're not coming to Texas, I'd love another male.


----------



## Starshine

Should be getting to all the emails very soon! 

Oh but we do have transport to TX and also some adopters already in that area!!  We are working on getting the ratties to wherever they need to go we even recently got ratties all the way to Canada!


----------



## eddricksmommy101

Canadian Rats, Eh?


----------



## mrdonovan37

This has been a while since it was posted on, but I haven't been on the forum in months either. I hate to see so many of them with no forever home yet, and have been looking to find a cagemate for my little man, Lenny. I don't guess there's any way to get one of them all the way to Alabama (I'm sure not now, with all the weather in the way, but eventually.) I've looked into breeders, but I guess I just prefer to rescue, especially as Lenny was something of a rescue himself (the whole pet store snake-food bin story.)


----------



## Angie1894

if a train comes near ok id take the white one with patches on the face~!


----------



## Starshine

We are planning another train to PA/MD! Which means we will be going through lots of states!  For any and all questions regarding transportation please send an email to [email protected]

There are still 48 ratties looking for loving forever homes from this large rescue and you can check out all available ratties for adoption here http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html


----------



## lovinmyratties969

Did you happen to rescue any Hemalayans? My daughter has been looking everywhere for one. We had one named Magic who was just the sweetest rattie ever that passed and we haven't been able to find one local.


----------



## Owl4273

If the train makes it to maine anytime we would be interested, but it probably wont make it that far.


----------



## Alethea

I would be interested in a couple of ratties if they are coming through Pennslyvania.  Please let me know when that might be happening, thank you very much.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq

I have room for one more female or one more male if they're coming through Florida, I also emailed the form on your website. I'd love to help out, even if I can only get one, that's one more rattie with a good home!


----------

